# The best pic of 2009



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

What will happen is everyone posts a picture that they think will win in the 5 contests
And at the end i will decide whos the winner of each andd those 5 people will
get a prize each a new grafic avatar with there horse pics in it.

They first Contest is NO.1 best horse portrate pic
2nd best house pic
3rd best Animal pic
4th cutest pic
5th best action shot
You can enter in all 5 but only one pic for each.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

No.1









No.3









No.4









No.5


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

1. best horse portrate pic-(the picture is huge, so here's a link) http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/Image/006.jpg

3.








I didn't know if it mattered if it was our dog or not, so if it is, let me know! (I took the picture though aha)

4. http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/Senior Pictures 2009/senior11.png

5.


----------



## Kenz and Dixie (Dec 3, 2009)

all the pics so far are cute


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

what do you mean by best house pic? or is that best horse, and im just being blonde....


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Best horse portrait:










Best Action










cutest pic










best Animal Pic









will add the last one when you jhave confirmed it 

Is there a close date?


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

the best house pic is a pic of your property the place your horse lives


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

ahhh thanks will have to get a pic - haha it will have to be her paddock cause shes in NZ and we dont stable that much over here (some do but my girls out 24/7)


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

same I want those pics to keep coming if any one want an avatar pm me and I'll make one up


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

BEST PORTAIT:









BEST HOUSE:









BEST ANIMAL:









CUTEST:









BEST ACTION:


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

.1 best horse portrate pic








3rd best Animal pic








4th cutest pic








5th best action shot








(sorry about poor quality lol)


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Okay there you go theres my horses "house" with her "flatmates"


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Horse portrait, cutest pic, action shot


----------



## 2hot4u (May 2, 2009)

1-









3-









4-








5-


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Cutest Pic* My daughter and her pony Teddy


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

1. Best horse portrait









3. Best Animal pic (RIP my love)









4. cutest picture 










5. Best action shot


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

1. I don't know if this counts as a portrait, but this is a horse where I board mine that I took named Fabulous.










4. This is Ziggy. He's a pony where I board.  I took this pic. 









5. My boy Java. I know he's on the skinny side in this picture but I think it's beautiful.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

all great pics it ends on the 20th of the month


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents- That action shot really made me LOL!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

1. Horse portrait -our pony, Domino








3. animal -our puppy, Skyler








4. cutest-Cody in his new fly mask-think it was made for a donkey!!








5. action shot-the "boys" playing in the sunset


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

No. 1- 










No. 3-










No. 4-










No. 5-


----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

Number 1


----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

Number 4
Just found this picture on a website and figured I would share the cuteness!


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

fourtwentyam & danastark - LOVE your action shots! They were fantastic!
I will have to dig a little before I can enter.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

they must be ur pics guys of ur pets or u took them


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

1,3,4,5...


----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

angelsgrace said:


> they must be ur pics guys of ur pets or u took them


oops sorry! well the first post is my horse...not the second one.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

1.)











Lola and I. Sorry if she cracked your computer screens; she was never a looker. 


4.)










_"I really don't like those two over there, Spot..."_

A couple of appy mules gossiping about the wagon next to them.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

shes fine all horses are beautiful


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

ok guys we need more pic cause at the end I'm gonna make a video out of it so keep em coming


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

1 best horse portrait pic
3rd cutest pic
4th best animal pic
5th best action shot


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

And closed sorry umm I can't have any more pics than that but they are all great
ok there is a a winner a 2nd and a 3rd place in all of the sections.
good luck


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

*Winner's*

Ok the place are this wasn't easy only first winner's get a prize but i write the winners on my profile and you write that your horse or dog ect won on your profile even if you only got 3rd. they are all great pics.

Portrait
1st goes to xaddictionx
Jiggy the horse got 2nd 
Brighteyes got 3rd

house 
1st jody111
2nd fourtwentyam

Best animal
Dana stark and her dog got 1st
1dog3cat17rodents got 2nd
2hot4u got 3rd

Cutest ;this was really hard lol
Domino got 1st with her puppy
2nd cutest dartanion
3rd cutest disneycowgirl

Action 
Danastark 1st
icrazyboutu got 2nd
twilightarabs got 3rd.

I'll make the first prize winner their photo edit that i can do stuff like my avatar just pm me the pics and words colours u want me to use.

enjoy the holidays
Ireland.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

*Stares in amazement*

I placed!  YES!


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

eewwwwww...bad crash!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

woot woot! yay for 2nd


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

NO.1 best horse portrate pic


2nd best house pic


3rd best Animal pic
My goatie girls, Mystic (l) and lucy (r)


4th cutest pic


Oops...okay, I so didn't notice that this contest was already over...sad


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Haha thanks!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow! My puppy is all grown up now and not so cute  Thanks!! Got lucky one afternoon when the horses were playing


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yay  thank you


----------

